# Lucky vintage find! Clodbuster QD



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Picked up this neat vintage Tamiya Clodbuster Quick Drive last night off of a local buy/sell/trade Facebook page........










Someone left rechargeable batteries in it so you know what the contacts looked like. Just a little cleaning and she works just like new!
I will probably remove the stickers as some of them are coming off.

Oh, I paid $15.00 for it.

Happy happy!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That is a score and 3/4. 
>Tom<


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Stickers*

The stickers are what makes the truck stand out. Unless you can get a new set, maybe you should look for ways to re-attach the old ones. They don't really look that bad in the picture...it's your truck, so it's your call..


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I love a good yard sale find!
Here is a pic of my Clod find! $10. 
I took it home put a battery in it and took it for a spin!

The decals do look great on your vehicle. Try to save them!


----------

